# Sony DVD+-RW DW-Q58A problems on inspiron 1200



## tim132 (Mar 4, 2008)

Since formatting my computer and installing the original drivers my DVD drive will only read/burn CD-R's and only read commercial DVD's. It will no longer read/burn a blank DVD or read one with data on it burned by myself or someone else previously.

I've tried using Roxio easy media creator for burning and have also tried burning after a conversion from mkv. to dvd using ConvertXtoDVD, both programmes work with an external drive.

I've searched for the firmware and installed the UDS2 firmware although the drive has this as standard. Is it something simple I'm missing or is it something to do with the IDE controller? I am running on windows XP SP2. 

The drive has been replaced to the more recent Q58A as the original broke down. Please Note: the new drive was fully functional before the format.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi tim132,

i had this once in my laptop and i tried a DVD info tool just to know something about my drive. 

this looks like driver related but updating the firmware could sure narrow down possibilities.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

here's something quite far fetched but this worked for me before. i want you to try this out and see if it will resolve your problem with your optical drive.

detach and unzip the files on your Desktop and for a start, double click EditReg.reg then double click cdgone.reg

this should clear out some values in your registry related to your CD/DVD drive.


----------



## tim132 (Mar 4, 2008)

I tried what you said and added the files to my registry but still the drive doesn't want to read home-made/blank DVD's. Just been looking in my device manager and noticed my original drive was enabled, the product number is "IK2353E LJA324F SCSI Cdrom Device" The part which says SCSI got me thinking as I have a SCSI/RAID host controller in my device manager, this must be for the original drive? I also have a IDE ATA/ATAPI controller, I know the Sony Q58A uses the IDE. 

So I thought maybe these were conflicting with each other so I disabled the original drive (no idea how it picks up hardware that's not there) and the SCSI controller but still the new drive acts like the original, am I on the right lines here, I have no idea


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

uninstall the drivers for both drives and do a reboot to see what windows will pickup. also try to run dvdinfo and see the drive information and other properties.

also, uninstall Roxio and install Nero, just for testing purposes.


----------



## tim132 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok I uninstalled both drivers and on restart windows picked up IK2353E LJA324F Cdrom drive and SONY DVD+-RW DW-Q58A drive. It also found Ultra ATA storage controller, primary IDE channel and a secondary IDE channel (secondary does not show in device manager) The SCSI/RAID controller is active again.

I have used the DVDinfo and here are the details,

SONY DVD+-RW DW-Q58A
Extra Info 2006/03/19 18:36
Serial Number ----------------
Firmware Revision UDS2
Loader Type Tray
Buffer Size 2048KB
Volume Levels 256
Connection Interface Atapi / IDE
Drive Interface Atapi-3 
Region Code 2
Region Control RPC-2
User Changes Left 4
Vendor Changes Left 4

I have allowed hidden devices and in Non-Pug and play drivers "Serial" has an exclamation mark as if it needs an update but no option is available.

I am going to uninstall Roxio and install Nero next if you still think it's worth while.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you see these 'IK2353E LJA324F Cdrom drive and SONY DVD+-RW DW-Q58A drive' in My Computer? You mean you see more than 1 optical drive?

Get Nero InfoTool. Run Nero InfoTool and zip the report to attach here.


----------



## tim132 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes Trigger that's exactly what I see in my computer, I've ran the Nero InfoTool and attached the results, unfortnately it seems to be in the .txt format. Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi tim,

On My Computer, RIGHT CLICK on drive D: and click EJECT. Test if Sony drive will open the tray. Do the same for drive E:, does it open the same drive?

Try to read and write DVDs and CDs on drive D: If you encounter errors, please post them here.

EDIT:
What is your BIOS level? if it older than A.04, you might need to update to an A.04 or the latest.

Are you using HITACHI harddrives?


----------



## tim132 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok mate, neither D: or E: eject the drive from My Computer. It wont read a DVD unless it's commercial say an original movie and it wont write a DVD, however it will read and write CD's. I never get error messages up, even in the diagnostics in set-up, though it only asks for a CD for the read test.

I have looked at my BIOS which was updated after the re-installation of XP and the version is "Dell Inc. Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A07" Is it possible this is the wrong one?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Hi tim,
> 
> On My Computer, RIGHT CLICK on drive D: and click EJECT. Test if Sony drive will open the tray. Do the same for drive E:, does it open the same drive?
> 
> ...


Tim,

please disregard EDIT part of previous post... check if your have Daemon Tools. Also check if Daemon Tools or ROXIO installed or created a virtual drive. If it did, delete the virtual drive or disable it.

Similar cases on Dell website... looks like it does happen to same model of optical drive... See this link.


----------



## tim132 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok had a look on your link and I opened Daemon Tools and you were right the E: drive was a virtual drive so I removed the drive and it's got rid of IK2353E LJA324F Cdrom drive and the SCSI/RAID controller, so that's all good.

I have uninstalled Roxio completely and installed Nero, my drive still will not read though. Thinking back to the format of the hard drive and installation of the drivers and BIOS, I had this problem prior to the installation of Roxio as I had to use and external drive to retrive Roxio from a data DVD.

Anymore ideas would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

tim132 said:


> Ok had a look on your link and I opened Daemon Tools and you were right the E: drive was a virtual drive so I removed the drive and it's got rid of IK2353E LJA324F Cdrom drive and the SCSI/RAID controller, so that's all good.
> 
> I have uninstalled Roxio completely and installed Nero, my drive still will not read though. Thinking back to the format of the hard drive and installation of the drivers and BIOS, I had this problem prior to the installation of Roxio as I had to use and external drive to retrive Roxio from a data DVD.
> 
> Anymore ideas would be appreciated, thanks.



So finally the two drives thing has an explanation. For the read and write problem, is there a way for you test that drive in a similar laptop? I am thinking at this point that somehow that drive needs some firmware update or has some problems of its own. If you can try that in another laptop or a PC via an adapter, it would be big help. Another way is to try another drive. Either way, we will know if it is the drive or we still lack the needed drivers in your laptop.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

by the way, have you installed recommended drivers from DELL website?

Here is the URL:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=INSPIRON 1200&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

i suggest you install them just to be sure we have not missed anything on the drivers side.


----------



## chandlerm (Jun 21, 2009)

Guys,
My DVD drive in Inspiron 1505 isn't ejecting. When I open it with a pin and insert a disc it isn't reading anything ether  Here's the infotool summary. Let me know if you guys see anything obvisously wrong -

Nero InfoTool 5.3.3.0

Drive Information
------------------
Drive : SONY DVD+-RW DW-Q58A 
Type : DVD±R/RW DL Recorder
Firmware Version : UDS2
Buffer Size : 2 MB
Date : 2006-03-19
Serial Number : n/a
Vendor Specific : 2006/03/19 18:36 
Drive Letter : E:\
Location : 1:0
Mechanism : Tray
Read Speed : 24 X
Write Speed : 24 X

Read CD Text : Yes
Return C2 Pointers : Yes
Read CD-R : Yes
Read CD-RW : Yes
Read DVD-ROM : Yes
Read DVD-RAM : No
Read DVD-R : Yes
Read DVD-RW : Yes
Read DVD-R DL : Yes
Read DVD+R : Yes
Read DVD+RW : Yes
Read DVD+R DL : Yes
Read BD-ROM : No
Read BD-R : No
Read BD-RE : No
Read HD DVD-ROM : No
Read HD DVD-R : No
Read HD DVD-R DL : No
Read HD DVD-RAM : No
Read HD DVD-RW : No
Read HD DVD-RW DL : No
Read HD-BURN : No
Read Digital Audio : Yes
Read CD+G : No
Read VideoCD : Yes

Write CD-R : Yes
Write CD-RW : Yes
Write DVD-R : Yes
Write DVD-RW : Yes
Write DVD-R DL : No
Write DVD+R : Yes
Write DVD+RW : Yes
Write DVD+R DL : Yes
Write DVD-RAM : No
Write DVD-RAM : No
Write BD-R : No
Write BD-RE : No
Write HD DVD-R : No
Write HD DVD-R DL : No
Write HD DVD-RAM : No
Write HD DVD-RW : No
Write HD DVD-RW DL : No
Write HD-BURN-R : No
Write HD-BURN-RW : No
Buffer Underrun Protection : Yes
Mount Rainier : No
SolidBurn : No
Labelflash : No
LightScribe : No
Modes : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW DAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96

Region Protection Control : RPC II
Region : 1
Changes User : 4
Changes Vendor : 4

CSS : Yes
CPRM : Yes
AACS : No
VCPS : No

Disc Information (E:\)
------------------
Type : :No disc inserted


System Information
------------------
AllocateCdRoms : 0
Operating System : Windows XP Professional (5.01.2600 Service Pack 2)
Country : United States
Language : English
ANSI Code Page : 1252
OEM Code Page : 437
DirectX : DirectX 9.0c
Internet Explorer : 6.0.2900.2180 (Build 62900.2180)


Interface Information
--------------------

Computer

ACPI Multiprocessor PC
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : hal.inf


System devices

Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : acpi.inf


ACPI Thermal Zone
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : ACPI Thermal Zone
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : acpi.inf


ACPI Lid
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : ACPI Lid
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


ACPI Power Button
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : ACPI Power Button
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


ACPI Sleep Button
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : ACPI Sleep Button
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


System board
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : System board
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


PCI bus
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : PCI bus
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


PCI standard host CPU bridge
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : PCI standard host CPU bridge
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.10.0.5010
Date : 3-5-2004
File Name : hdaudbus.inf


PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


PCI standard ISA bridge
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : PCI standard ISA bridge
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


ISAPNP Read Data Port
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : ISAPNP Read Data Port
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


System CMOS/real time clock
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : System CMOS/real time clock
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


System timer
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : System timer
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


System speaker
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : System speaker
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


System board
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : System board
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Programmable interrupt controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Programmable interrupt controller
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Direct memory access controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Direct memory access controller
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Numeric data processor
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Numeric data processor
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


High precision event timer
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : High precision event timer
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


System board
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : System board
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


System board
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : System board
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Microsoft Composite Battery
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microsoft Composite Battery
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : acpi.inf


Logical Disk Manager
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Logical Disk Manager
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Volume Manager
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Volume Manager
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Terminal Server Device Redirector
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Terminal Server Device Redirector
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Terminal Server Mouse Driver
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Microcode Update Device
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microcode Update Device
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : machine.inf


Processors

Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2050 @ 1.60GHz
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Intel Processor
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.0
Date : 4-1-2004
File Name : cpu.inf


Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2050 @ 1.60GHz
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Intel Processor
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.0
Date : 4-1-2004
File Name : cpu.inf


Batteries

Microsoft AC Adapter
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microsoft AC Adapter
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : battery.inf


Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : battery.inf


Display adapters

Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
 Company : Intel Corporation
Version : 6.14.10.4446
Date : 12-13-2005
File Name : oem0.inf


Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
Company : Intel Corporation
Version : 6.14.10.4446
Date : 12-13-2005
File Name : oem0.inf


Monitors

Plug and Play Monitor
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Plug and Play Monitor
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2001.0
Date : 6-6-2001
File Name : monitor.inf


Plug and Play Monitor
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Plug and Play Monitor
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2001.0
Date : 6-6-2001
File Name : monitor.inf


Plug and Play Monitor
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Plug and Play Monitor
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2001.0
Date : 6-6-2001
File Name : monitor.inf


Sound, video and game controllers

SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC
Company : SigmaTel
Version : 5.10.0.4995
Date : 3-24-2006
File Name : oem2.inf


Audio Codecs
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Audio Codecs
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : wave.inf


Legacy Audio Drivers
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Legacy Audio Drivers
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : wave.inf


Media Control Devices
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Media Control Devices
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : wave.inf


Legacy Video Capture Devices
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Legacy Video Capture Devices
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : wave.inf


Video Codecs
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Video Codecs
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : wave.inf


Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : wdmaudio.inf


Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : wdmaudio.inf


Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : wdmaudio.inf


Modems

Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem
Company : Conexant
Version : 7.38.0.0
Date : 12-2-2005
File Name : oem3.inf


Network adapters

Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Company : Intel
Version : 10.1.0.13
Date : 12-4-2005
File Name : oem5.inf


Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Company : Broadcom
Version : 4.52.0.0
Date : 8-17-2006
File Name : oem1.inf


1394 Net Adapter
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : 1394 Net Adapter
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : net1394.inf


WAN Miniport (L2TP)
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : netrasa.inf


WAN Miniport (IP)
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : WAN Miniport (IP)
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : netrasa.inf


WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : netrasa.inf


WAN Miniport (PPTP)
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : netrasa.inf


WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Packet Scheduler Miniport
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : netpsa.inf


Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Packet Scheduler Miniport
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : netpsa.inf


Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Packet Scheduler Miniport
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : netpsa.inf


Direct Parallel
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Direct Parallel
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : netrasa.inf


Universal Serial Bus controllers

Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : usbport.inf


USB Root Hub
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : USB Root Hub
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : usbport.inf


Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : usbport.inf


USB Root Hub
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : USB Root Hub
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : usbport.inf


Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : usbport.inf


USB Root Hub
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : USB Root Hub
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : usbport.inf


Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : usbport.inf


USB Root Hub
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : USB Root Hub
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : usbport.inf


Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.0
Date : 6-1-2002
File Name : usbport.inf


USB Root Hub
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : USB Root Hub
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : usbport.inf


IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers

OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : 1394.inf


Secure Digital host controllers

SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Company : Microsoft
Version : 6.0.4069.1
Date : 10-1-2002
File Name : sdbus.inf


Other devices

Base System Device
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Base System Device
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Base System Device
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


SM Bus Controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Mice and other pointing devices

PS/2 Compatible Mouse
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : msmouse.inf


Keyboards

Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : keyboard.inf


IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers

Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : mshdc.inf


Primary IDE Channel
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Primary IDE Channel
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : mshdc.inf


Secondary IDE Channel
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Secondary IDE Channel
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.2180
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : mshdc.inf


Disk drives

Hitachi HTS541080G9SA00
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Disk drive
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : disk.inf

Interface/Features
Interface : Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Parent Interface : Primary IDE Channel
Feature : Supported DMA modes: UDMA 0-5
Feature : Current DMA mode: UDMA 5


DVD/CD-ROM drives

SONY DVD+-RW DW-Q58A
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : CD-ROM Drive
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2535.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : cdrom.inf

Interface/Features
Interface : Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Parent Interface : Secondary IDE Channel
Feature : Supported DMA modes: UDMA 0-2
Feature : Current DMA mode: UDMA 2


Storage volumes

Generic volume
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Generic volume
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : volume.inf


Generic volume
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Generic volume
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : volume.inf


Generic volume
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Generic volume
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : volume.inf


Generic volume
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : Generic volume
Company : Microsoft
Version : 5.1.2600.0
Date : 7-1-2001
File Name : volume.inf


Non-Plug and Play Drivers

AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.4.9.0
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


AFD
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company  : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


1394 ARP Client Protocol
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Beep
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


dmboot
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


dmload
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Fips
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Generic Packet Classifier
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


HTTP
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


IP Network Address Translator
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


IPSEC driver
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


ksecdd
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


mnmdd
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


mountmgr
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


NDIS System Driver
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


NDProxy
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


NetBios over Tcpip
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Null
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


OMCI
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


PartMgr
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


ParVdm
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Remote Access Auto Connection Driver
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


RDPCDD
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


WLAN Transport
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


TCP/IP Protocol Driver
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


VgaSave
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


VolSnap
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Remote Access IP ARP Driver
-----------------------------
Driver
Description : n/a
Company : n/a
Version : n/a
Date : n/a
File Name : n/a


Software Information
--------------------

Description : Nero Burning ROM
Version : 8, 3, 6, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero BurnRights Control Panel
Version : 2, 5, 3, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero DriveSpeed
Version : 3, 8, 3, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero InfoTool
Version : 5, 3, 4, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Cover Designer
Version : 3, 3, 3, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero BackItUp
Version : 3, 5, 3, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Home
Version : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero MediaHome
Version  : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Recode 3
Version : 3, 1, 4, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero ShowTime
Version : 4.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero StartSmart 8 Application
Version : 8.3.7.1
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Library
Version : 8, 3, 6, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Vision
Version : 5,3,10,0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Cover Designer
Version : 3, 3, 3, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Check
Version : 1, 0, 0, 7
Company : Nero AG

Description : NeroCmd
Version : 4, 0, 0, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Scout Options
Version : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Search Advanced
Version : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : NMBg Monitor
Version : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : NMDllHost
Version : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : NM First Start
Version : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : NMIndexingService
Version : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Scout
Version : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : NMTVRecorder
Version : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : NMTv Wizard
Version : 3.3.8.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero ProductSetup
Version : 1, 10, 6, 0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Slide Show
Version : 1, 0, 0, 3
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Patent Activation
Version : 8.3.6.0
Company : Nero AG

Description : Nero Online Upgrade
Version : 8.3.6.0
Company : Nero AG


Hardware Information
--------------------
CPU : Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2050 @ 1.60GHz
Bus Type : PCI Bus
Motherboard : Dell Inc. 0KD882 
s
: Dell Inc. Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A12
Memory : 1024 MB
: <SigmaTel Audio
: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family

Driver Information
--------------------
Driver : Abiosdsk
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : abp480n5
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : ACPI
Description : ACPI Driver for NT
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : ACPIEC
Description : ACPI Embedded Controller Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : adpu160m
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : aec
Description : Microsoft Acoustic Echo Canceller
Version : 5.1.2601.2078
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : AegisP
Description : IEEE 802.1X Protocol Driver
Version : 3.4.9.0
Company : Meetinghouse Data Communications

Driver : Aha154x
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : aic78u2
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : aic78xx
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : AliIde
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : amsint
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Arp1394
Description : IP/1394 Arp Client
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : asc
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : asc3350p
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : asc3550
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : AsyncMac
Description : MS Remote Access serial network driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : atapi
Description : IDE/ATAPI Port Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Atdisk
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Atmarpc
Description : IP/ATM Arp Client
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : audstub
Description : AudStub Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : bcm4sbxp
Description : Broadcom Corporation NDIS 5.1 ethernet driver
Version : 4.52.0.0 built by: WinDDK
Company : Broadcom Corporation

Driver : cbidf2k
Description : CardBus/PCMCIA IDE Miniport Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : CCDECODE
Description : WDM Closed Caption VBI Codec
Version : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : cd20xrnt
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Cdaudio
Description : CD-ROM Audio Filter Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Cdfs
Description : CD-ROM File System Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Cdrom
Description : SCSI CD-ROM Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : cercsr6
Description : DELL CERC SATA1.5/6ch Miniport Driver
Version : 4.1.0.7405
Company : Adaptec, Inc.

Driver : Changer
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : CmBatt
Description : Control Method Battery Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : CmdIde
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Compbatt
Description : Composite Battery Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Cpqarray
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : dac960nt
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Disk
Description : PnP Disk Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : dmboot
Description : NT Disk Manager Startup Driver
Version : 2600.2180.503.0
Company : Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software

Driver : dmio
Description : NT Disk Manager I/O Driver
Version : 2600.2180.503.0
Company : Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software

Driver : dmload
Description : NT Disk Manager Startup Driver
Version : 2600.0.503.0
Company : Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software.

Driver : DMusic
Description : Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : dpti2o
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : drmkaud
Description : Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler Filter
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Fastfat
Description : Fast FAT File System Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Fdc
Description : Floppy Disk Controller Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Flpydisk
Description : Floppy Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : FltMgr
Description : Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Ftdisk
Description : FT Disk Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Gpc
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : HDAudBus
Description : High Definition Audio Bus Driver v1.0a
Version : 5.10.01.5013 built by: WinDDK
Company : Windows (R) Server 2003 DDK provider

Driver : hpn
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : HSF_DPV
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : HSXHWAZL
Description : HSF_HWAZL WDM driver
Version : 7.38.00 built by: WinDDK
Company : Conexant Systems, Inc.

Driver : HTTP
Description : HTTP Protocol Stack
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : i2omgmt
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : i2omp
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : i8042prt
Description : i8042 Port Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : ialm
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Imapi
Description : IMAPI Kernel Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : ini910u
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : IntelIde
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : intelppm
Description : Processor Device Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Ip6Fw
Description : IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : IpFilterDriver
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : IpInIp
Description : IP in IP Encapsulation Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : IpNat
Description : IP Network Address Translator
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : IPSec
Description : IPSec Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : IRENUM
Description : Infra-Red Bus Enumerator
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : isapnp
Description : PNP ISA Bus Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : kmixer
Description : Kernel Mode Audio Mixer
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : lbrtfdc
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : mdmxsdk
Description : Diagnostic Interface DRIVER
Version : 1.0.2.010
Company : Conexant

Driver : Modem
Description : Modem Device Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : mraid35x
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : MRxDAV
Description : Windows NT WebDav Minirdr
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : MSKSSRV
Description : MS KS Server
Version : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : MSPCLOCK
Description : MS Proxy Clock
Version : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : MSPQM
Description : MS Proxy Quality Manager
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : mssmbios
Description : System Management BIOS Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : MSTEE
Description : WDM Tee/Communication Transform Filter 
Version : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : NABTSFEC
Description : WDM NABTS/FEC VBI Codec
Version : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : NdisIP
Description : Microsoft IP Driver
Version : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : NdisTapi
Description : NDIS 3.0 connection wrapper driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Ndisuio
Description : NDIS User mode I/O Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : NdisWan
Description : MS PPP Framing Driver (Strong Encryption)
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : NIC1394
Description : IEEE1394 Ndis Miniport and Call Manager
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Npfs
Description : NPFS Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Ntfs
Description : NT File System Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : NwlnkFlt
Description : NWLINK2 Traffic Filter Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : NwlnkFwd
Description : NWLINK2 Forwarder Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : ohci1394
Description : 1394 OpenHCI Port Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : OMCI
Description : OMCI Device Driver
Version : 6, 1, 0, 242
Company : Dell Computer Corporation

Driver : Parport
Description : Parallel Port Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : PartMgr
Description : Partition Manager
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : ParVdm
Description : VDM Parallel Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : PCI
Description : NT Plug and Play PCI Enumerator
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : PCIDump
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : PCIIde
Description : Generic PCI IDE Bus Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Pcmcia
Description : PCMCIA Bus Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : PDCOMP
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : PDFRAME
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : PDRELI
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : PDRFRAME
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : perc2
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : perc2hib
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : PptpMiniport
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : PSched
Description : MS QoS Packet Scheduler
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Ptilink
Description : Parallel Technologies DirectParallel IO Library
Version : 1.10 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company : Parallel Technologies, Inc.

Driver : ql1080
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Ql10wnt
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : ql12160
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : ql1240
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : ql1280
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Rasl2tp
Description : RAS L2TP mini-port/call-manager driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : RasPppoe
Description : RAS PPPoE mini-port/call-manager driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Raspti
Description : PTI DirectParallel(R) mini-port/call-manager driver
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Rdbss
Description : Redirected Drive Buffering SubSystem Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : RDPCDD
Description : RDP Miniport
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : rdpdr
Description : Microsoft RDP Device redirector
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : RDPWD
Description : RDP Terminal Stack Driver (US/Canada Only, Not for Export)
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : redbook
Description : Redbook Audio Filter Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company  : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : s24trans
Description : Intel WLAN Packet Driver
Version : 10, 1, 0, 2
Company : Intel Corporation

Driver : sdbus
Description : SecureDigital Bus Driver
Version : 6.0.4069.1 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Secdrv
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Serial
Description : Serial Device Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Sfloppy
Description : SCSI Floppy Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Simbad
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : SLIP
Description : Microsoft Slip Deframing Filter Minidriver
Version : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Sparrow
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : splitter
Description : Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : sr
Description : System Restore Filesystem Filter Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Srv
Description : Server driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : STHDA
Description : NDRC
Version : 5.10.4995.1 nd446 cp1
Company : SigmaTel, Inc.

Driver : streamip
Description : Microsoft IP Test Driver
Version : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : swenum
Description : Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Version : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : swmidi
Description : Microsoft GS Wavetable Synthesizer
Version : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : symc810
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : symc8xx
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : sym_hi
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : sym_u3
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : sysaudio
Description : System Audio WDM Filter
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : Tcpip
Description : TCP/IP Protocol Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : TDPIPE
Description  : Named Pipe Transport Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : TDTCP
Description : TCP Transport Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : TermDD
Description : Terminal Server Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : TosIde
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Udfs
Description : UDF File System Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : UIUSys
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : ultra
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : Update
Description : Update Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : usbaudio
Description : USB Audio Class Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : usbccgp
Description : USB Common Class Generic Parent Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : usbehci
Description : EHCI eUSB Miniport Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : usbhub
Description : Default Hub Driver for USB
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : USBSTOR
Description : USB Mass Storage Class Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : usbuhci
Description : UHCI USB Miniport Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : usbvideo
Description : USB Video Class Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : VgaSave
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : ViaIde
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : VolSnap
Description : Volume Shadow Copy Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : w39n51
Description : Intel® Wireless LAN Driver
Version : 10010-13 Driver
Company : Intel® Corporation

Driver : Wanarp
Description : MS Remote Access and Routing ARP Driver
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : WDICA
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : wdmaud
Description : MMSYSTEM Wave/Midi API mapper
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : winachsf
Description : n/a
Version : n/a
Company : n/a

Driver : WmiAcpi
Description : Windows Management Interface for ACPI
Version : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : WSTCODEC
Description : WDM WST Codec Driver
Version : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Company : Microsoft Corporation

Driver : AC3.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : Aiff.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : AReadyLB_Nero.dll
Version : 5, 0, 0, 22

Driver : Audible.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : DefConvertor.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : lame_enc.dll
Version : 3, 96, 1, 0

Driver : AudioPluginMgr.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : mp3PP.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : mp3PRO.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : msa.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : MSAxp.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : NeroDigital.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : NeroStarter.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : ogg.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : Wav.dll
Version : 3,3,3,0

Driver : AReadyLB_Nero.dll
Version : 5, 0, 0, 22

Driver : DTSTranscode1m5DL.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : msvcr71.dll
Version : 7.10.3052.4

Driver : NeDDConv.dll
Version : 2, 0, 0, 0

Driver : NeDiscManager.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : NeDtsDec.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : NeEacDec.dll
Version : 5,0,0,0

Driver : NeEacDec2.dll
Version : 2, 0, 0, 1

Driver : NeHttpManager.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : NeMlpDec.dll
Version : 5, 0, 0, 0

Driver : NeNDGui.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : neroapl.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : NeVP6Dec.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : BCGCBPRO860u80.dll
Version : 8, 60, 0, 0

Driver : BCGPOleAcc.dll
Version : 8, 50, 0, 0

Driver : DriveLocker.dll
Version : 1, 0, 1, 0

Driver : em2v.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : log4cxx.dll
Version : 1, 0, 1, 0

Driver : MediaLibraryNSE.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : MultiChannel.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : ndaudio.dll
Version : 5, 1, 34, 113

Driver : NeAcEnc.dll
Version : 5, 0, 0, 0

Driver : NeEm2a.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : NeEm2v.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : NeroAPIGlueLayerMultiByte.dll
Version : 8.3.6.0

Driver : NeroAPIGlueLayerUnicode.dll
Version : 8.3.6.0

Driver : NeroCBUI.dll
Version : 1, 8, 0, 1

Driver : NeroCOM.dll
Version : 1, 8, 0, 0

Driver : NeroDigitalExt.dll
Version : 3, 1, 0, 13

Driver : NeroFileDialog.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroFileDialogCF.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroFileDialogIDLPS.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroFileDialogVista.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroIPP.dll
Version : 5, 1, 3, 100

Driver : NeroPreview.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroSearch.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroSearchBar.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroSearchTray.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroSearchTrayHook.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroVMRModules.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : NeVcr.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : NMAudioCDContentHandler.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMBC.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMBCInterfacePS.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMBCWriter.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMCdRip.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMCoFoundation.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMCoreA.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMCoreB.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMCoreC.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMCoreD.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMCoreE.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMDataServices.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMDataServicesA.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMDataServicesB.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMDataServicesC.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMDataServicesD.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMDataServicesE.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMDefaultDRMDialogs.dll
Version : 3.3.0.0

Driver : NMDvdContentHandler.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMFileContentHandler.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMFullTextExtraction.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMHDirServices.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMIndexingServicePS.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMIndexStoreA.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMIndexStoreB.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMIndexStoreC.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMIndexStoreD.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMIndexStoreE.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMIndexStoreF.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMIndexStoreG.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMIndexStoreH.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMIndexStoreI.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMIndexStoreJ.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMIndexStoreSvrPS.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMiTunesIntegration.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMLogCxx.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMPFContentHandler.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMPlaybackComponent.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMPluginBase.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMScriptingObject.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMSearch.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMSearchA.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMSearchB.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMSearchC.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMSearchD.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMSearchE.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : NMSearchPluginMediaLibrary.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMSearchPluginSimilarImages.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMSearchPluginWeb.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMSlideShow.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMSQLDB.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMSSContentHandler.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMSSEffects.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMSVCDContentHandler.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMThumbnailIconsGen.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMTTranscoder.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMTVEpgPluginXmlTv.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMTVServer.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMTVServices.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMTVStreamContentHandler.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMUIEngine.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMUIGDIPlus.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMUIStreaming.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMUIVKStandard.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMUPnPBrowser.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMUPnPServices.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMUPnPServicesLibPS.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NMVisualizerNas.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : uNeroMediaCon.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : vis_nas.dll
Version : 1, 1, 1, 254

Driver : APATCH.DLL
Version : 1.20.1210

Driver : nps.dll
Version : 1, 10, 6, 0

Driver : unrar.dll
Version : n/a

Driver : cximage.dll
Version : 5, 9, 9, c

Driver : iconv.dll
Version : 1.9

Driver : lib3ds-1.3.dll
Version : 1.3.0

Driver : libxml2.dll
Version : 2, 6, 29, 0

Driver : Nero3DMenuEffects.dll
Version : 2, 3, 3, 0

Driver : NSGResources.dll
Version : 2, 3, 3, 0

Driver : zlib1.dll
Version : 1.2.3.1

Driver : BDEngine.dll
Version : 5, 5, 19, 0

Driver : HDDVDEngine.dll
Version : 5, 5, 19, 0

Driver : GCHW.dll
Version : 8, 3, 7, 2

Driver : NeroCaptureAPI.dll
Version : 8, 3, 7, 2

Driver : AnalogTvPlugin.dll
Version : 8, 3, 7, 2

Driver : CreatixDevicePlugin.dll
Version : 8, 3, 7, 2

Driver : DigitalTvPlugin.dll
Version : 8, 3, 7, 2

Driver : HauppaugeDevicePlugin.dll
Version : 8, 3, 7, 2

Driver : TechnoTrendDevicePlugin.dll
Version : 8, 3, 7, 2

Driver : TerratecDevicePlugin.dll
Version : 8, 3, 7, 2

Driver : NeroDigital.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : NDColorDMO.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : NDDenoiseDMO.dll
Version : 5, 5, 9, 11

Driver : BCGCBPRO860u80.dll
Version : 8, 60, 0, 0

Driver : gdiplus.DLL
Version : 5.1.3102.1360 (xpsp2.040109-1800)

Driver : NeroAti.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroRcPluginAti.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroRcPluginHauppauge.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroRcPluginMCE.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroRemoteCtrlHandler.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : NeroRemoteCtrlInterfaces.dll
Version : 3.3.8.0

Driver : AdvrCntr3.dll
Version : 3,6,0, 510

Driver : NeroAPIGlueLayerUnicode.dll
Version : 8.3.6.0

Driver : ShellManager3.dll
Version : 8.3.6.0

Driver : NSCLoader.dll
Version : 1, 0, 0, 3

Lower Filters
--------------------
Upper Filters
--------------------
Video Codecs
------------
Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.11
Intel 4|2|0 Video V2.50 : 5.1.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2 : n/a
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2 : n/a
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5 : 4.51.16.03
Intel IYUV codec : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft RLE : 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft Video 1 : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Toshiba YUV Codec : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
Microsoft YUV : 5.3.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec : 5.1.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 : R.5.10.15.2.55

Audio Codecs
------------
Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC : 4.00.0.0
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC : 1.00.0.0
Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC : 1.02.0.1
Windows Media Audio : 4.02.0.0
Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec : 3.02.0.0
Indeo® audio software : 2.05.0.53
Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced) : 1.09.1.49
Microsoft PCM Converter : 5.00.0.0


Add/Remove items
--------------------
Display Name : Adobe AIR
Display Version : 1.5.1.8210
Publisher : Adobe Systems Inc.

Display Name : Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Display Version : 10.0.22.87
Publisher : Adobe Systems Incorporated

Display Name : Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem

Display Name : Windows Internet Explorer 8
Display Version : 20090308.140743
Publisher : Microsoft Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.microsoft.com/ie

Display Name : Windows XP Hotfix - KB839210
Display Version : 1
Publisher : Microsoft Corporation
HelpLink : http://support.microsoft.com?kbid=839210

Display Name : High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
Display Version : 20040219.000000
Publisher : Microsoft Corporation
HelpLink : http://support.microsoft.com?kbid=KB888111

Display Name : Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Display Version : 3.1
Publisher : Microsoft Corporation
HelpLink : http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=42467

Display Name : Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Display Version : 1
Publisher : Microsoft Corporation
HelpLink : http://support.microsoft.com?kbid=912812

Display Name : Update for Windows XP (KB932823-v3)
Display Version : 3
Publisher : Microsoft Corporation
HelpLink : http://support.microsoft.com?kbid=932823-v3

Display Name : Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software
Display Version : 10.1.0.3
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://support.intel.com
URLUpdateInfo : http://support.dell.com

Display Name : VLC media player 0.9.9
Display Version : 0.9.9
Publisher : VideoLAN Team

Display Name : mSSO
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : mLogView
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : mProSafe
Display Version : 9.00.0000
Publisher : Intel
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com
Version : 150994944
VersionMajor : 9
VersionMinor : 0

Display Name : Skype™ 4.0
Display Version : 4.0.227
Publisher : Skype Technologies S.A.
HelpLink : http://ui.skype.com/ui/0/4.0.0.227/en/help
URLUpdateInfo : http://ui.skype.com/ui/0/4.0.0.227/en/latestversion
Version : 67109091
VersionMajor : 4
VersionMinor : 0

Display Name : WebFldrs XP
Display Version : 9.50.7523
Publisher : Microsoft Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.microsoft.com/windows
Version : 154279267
VersionMajor : 9
VersionMinor : 50

Display Name : mIWA
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : mHlpDell
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : Google Talk Plugin
Display Version : 1.0.8.0
Publisher : Google
Version : 16777224
VersionMajor : 1
VersionMinor : 0

Display Name : mWMI
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : Acrobat.com
Display Version : 1.7.186
Publisher : Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version : 17236154
VersionMajor : 1
VersionMinor : 7

Display Name : Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Display Version : 6.14.10.4446

Display Name : mPfMgr
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : mPfWiz
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : mZConfig
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Display Version : 8.06.11
Publisher : Broadcom Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.support.dell.com
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.support.dell.com
Version : 134610955
VersionMajor : 8
VersionMinor : 6

Display Name : mXML
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : mDriver
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : Adobe AIR
Display Version : 1.5.1.8210
Publisher : Adobe Systems Inc.
Version : 17104897
VersionMajor : 1
VersionMinor : 5

Display Name : MSXML 6.0 Parser
Display Version : 6.10.1129.0
Publisher : Microsoft Corporation
HelpLink : http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=52156
Version : 101319785
VersionMajor : 6
VersionMinor : 10

Display Name : SigmaTel Audio
Display Version : 5.10.4803.0
Publisher : SigmaTel
Version : 84546243

Display Name : Adobe Reader 9.1
Display Version : 9.1.0
Publisher : Adobe Systems Incorporated
HelpLink : http://www.adobe.com/support/main.html
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep.html
Version : 151060480
VersionMajor : 9
VersionMinor : 1

Display Name : Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Display Version : 2.1.21022
Publisher : Microsoft Corporation
HelpLink : http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=98073
URLUpdateInfo : http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=98074
Version : 33640990
VersionMajor : 2
VersionMinor : 1

Display Name : mCore
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : mMHouse
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : mDrWiFi
Display Version : 5.45.0000
Publisher : Intel Corporation
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com/support
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com/support
Version : 86835200
VersionMajor : 5
VersionMinor : 45

Display Name : mWlsSafe
Display Version : 9.00.0000
Publisher : Intel
HelpLink : http://www.intel.com
URLUpdateInfo : http://www.intel.com
Version : 150994944
VersionMajor : 9
VersionMinor : 0

Display Name : Dell Resource CD
Display Version : 1.00.0000
Publisher : Dell Inc.
HelpLink : http://support.dell.com/
URLUpdateInfo : http://support.dell.com/
Version : 16777216
VersionMajor : 1
VersionMinor : 0


Installed Hot Fixes
--------------------

Windows XP Hotfix - KB839210
HotFixID : KB839210
FixComments : Update
InstalledBy : SYSTEM
InstalledOn : 6/6/2009
ServicePackInEffect : SP3

Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
HotFixID : KB893803v2
FixComments : Update
InstalledBy : Administrator
InstalledOn : 6/6/2009
ServicePackInEffect : SP3

Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
HotFixID : KB912812
FixComments : Update
InstalledBy : SYSTEM
InstalledOn : 6/6/2009
ServicePackInEffect : SP3

Update for Windows XP (KB932823-v3)
HotFixID : KB932823-v3
FixComments : Update
InstalledBy : Administrator
InstalledOn : 6/8/2009
ServicePackInEffect : SP3


----------

